# Wlan treiber

## JonasCool

Hay ich habe ein problem ich habe mir einen neuen Com gekauft und habe den stick von meinem alten Computer das problem nur ist das ich die treiber CD verloen habe (ich habe einen Logitech C-UQ27) und der funktioniert nur mit treibern Meine frage hat evtl jemand den selben stick oder weis wo ich die treiber her bekomme auf Google habe ich schon gesucht da kommen keine richtigen seiten

Hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe 

MfG: Jonas

----------

## JonasCool

Hay ich bins nochmal^^ ich wollte euch nur zeigen was kommt wenn ich den stick google http://tinyurl.com/38z42j2 und das ist nich sehr hilfreich für mich^^

----------

## Jimini

Auf den ersten Blick sieht mir das nicht nach einem WLAN-Stick, sondern nach irgendeiner USB-Wireless-Empfänger-Geschichte aus. Steck den Stick mal ein und lass dir mittels lsusb (Paket: usbutils, zur Sicherheit auch mal update-usbids ausführen) die angesteckten USB-Geräte zeigen und poste das Ergebnis dann hier.

MfG Jimini

----------

## JonasCool

Also wenn ich hin reinstecke kommt erstmal gerät wurde nicht erkannt dann  geh ich auf geräte manager und dann gerät konnte nicht erkannt werden und keiner treiber vorhanden sry ich kenn mich nicht so gut mit dem zeug aus bitte genauere erklärung^^

----------

## JonasCool

Ahhh jetzt kommt im geräte manager USB-Controller ich glaube das ist er Dann kommt noch USB-Root-Hub und USB-Verbundgerät also wenn ich auf USB_Controller klicke wird das angeziegt aber er geht trotzdem nicht-.-???

----------

## JonasCool

Text Kannst du mir mit der info i-wie helfen???

----------

## JonasCool

Bräuchte hilfe da ich um 13:30 keinen Laptop mehr habe und bis dahin wissen müssten wie der stick funktioniert^^

----------

## manuels

Na dann wird die Zeit knapp.

Schreib aber trotzdem bitte in ganzen Sätzen. Man kann deinen Text nicht wirklich verstehen.

Bitte mach mal was Jimini dir gesagt hat: den USB-Stick einstecken und dann lsusb ausführen und die Ausgabe hier posten

----------

## JonasCool

Isusb??? sry ich kenn mich damit nicht aus^^

----------

## Josef.95

 *JonasCool wrote:*   

> Ahhh jetzt kommt im geräte manager USB-Controller ich glaube das ist er Dann kommt noch USB-Root-Hub und USB-Verbundgerät also wenn ich auf USB_Controller klicke wird das angeziegt aber er geht trotzdem nicht-.-???

 

Hi

Ich vermute das es hier um ein Windows Betriebssystem geht?

Wenn ja, dann bist du hier im falschen Forum...

Gehe ansonsten auf die Herstellerseite deines Sticks, dort sollten idR passende Treiber angeboten werden.

----------

